# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Ladies of BP.net

## stormbourne

Alright You asked for it, I'll pose first.  Anyone else who wants to add photos, please do!  This is not me with a ball python but I'll get some of those later  :Smile: 

Can you figure out who the snake is in this photo?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Me (snake is not mine)

----------


## stormbourne

I can't compete with that! great picture  :Smile:

----------


## Indigo

Eh, why not.

----------


## lindsey crashed

exactly.. why not.

----------


## FL0OD

hey you stole my idea  :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy-hound

I got way more hair now.  Sorry to inflict my pic on you guys, but aren't the snakes pretty?

----------


## missi182

Heres my wee man! :Smile:

----------


## jkobylka

someone need to collect these and make a calender  :Smile: 

Justin

----------

green farmer (01-20-2010),_hoax_ (07-17-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> someone need to collect these and make a calender 
> 
> Justin



I'll second that!  Great post! :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> I'll second that!  Great post!


THIRDED!   :Very Happy:

----------


## daaangconcepts

Here I ams!

----------

_BPHERP_ (07-03-2009)

----------


## MeMe

this is Memes.

----------


## Mindibun

Took this one just for you guys. She's freshly shed tonight.  :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

Ok... you asked for it. I don't have any pix of me and my snakes yet, or rather none of more than a hand or arm. But here be a few shots of me.

2005, me and my BF Ari the day before leaving EP TX


Exactly one year ago, in Seattle, with Ari and my dad


And the worst...err...most recent. Me with my dear rat, Amber.

----------


## NickP

> Alright You asked for it, I'll pose first.  Anyone else who wants to add photos, please do!  This is not me with a ball python but I'll get some of those later 
> 
> Can you figure out who the snake is in this photo?


Woa. Is that snake in shed or something?

----------


## LadyOhh

> Woa. Is that snake in shed or something?


That is a Dumerils Boa. It is supposed to be that dark.

----------


## Entropy

Here's my emo Myspace picture with the dirty mirror.

----------


## LadyOhh

I submit... 

No where near a snake... but... yeah.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Had a picture taken just before the big party, and was told I needed to post it, instead of the other, even though I pointed out there's no snakes in it.

----------


## icygirl

Ok, I'm gonna not be self conscious and join this thread!

Here's me and Jacob... sometimes he enjoys being jewelry.


Oh yeah and... MeMe and daaangconcepts, are you two related??  :Wink:

----------


## NickMyers03

> I submit... 
> 
> No where near a snake... but... yeah.


Theres My Lady!!!!!

its great to put faces with names!!!

good posts

----------


## Rapture

> Had a picture taken just before the big party, and was told I needed to post it, instead of the other, even though I pointed out there's no snakes in it.



Cool costume, Wolfy!

----------


## Christina

alright, i'll play.

----------


## aaramire

me

 my female normal with one of my tats

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Ok, you got me...

This is from the end of last summer, but i look the same lol...
even tho you cant see all of me ha

----------


## janeothejungle

Oh Jeez.

My son and I......



Me arriving at the pub for a drink with the boys. Don't drink and drive!!! drinking and cycling, however............



Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Beardedragon

> I got way more hair now.  Sorry to inflict my pic on you guys, but aren't the snakes pretty?





> Eh, why not.


Its nice to put faces on the people i talk to so much in chat!!!


And you...


> Heres my wee man!


Please post more pictures :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## reptile3

gulp... here is me with George

----------


## AzureN1ght

I don't have a very recent one of Auryn and myself--but I have a few from a party I went to earlier this semester.  :Smile:  I vow to post a few with Auryn soon!

----------


## ADEE

the only pic im willing to post right now lol.. its a family shot of the four of us, taken in jan?

----------


## AzureN1ght

Ashley--you and your fam. are the cutest things ever! I love the photos of your boys--they're adorable  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

awe, thanks kim.. they are both a piece of work, always keep us in stitches  

did you catch the other pic i posted lol... i wasnt very fond of it thus the change  :Good Job:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> awe, thanks kim.. they are both a piece of work, always keep us in stitches  
> 
> did you catch the other pic i posted lol... i wasnt very fond of it thus the change


Haha! That's the one I was commenting on!  :Wink:  They're both cute photos, though, in my opinion.

----------


## ADEE

> Haha! That's the one I was commenting on!  They're both cute photos, though, in my opinion.


the pic i have up now cracks me up.. its me with my look alike and darren with his look alike. its crazy funny the way genetics work and we each got our own "kid" lol, although the little one is a MAJOR mommas boy and the older one would much rather hang with daddy

----------


## AzureN1ght

> the pic i have up now cracks me up.. its me with my look alike and darren with his look alike. its crazy funny the way genetics work and we each got our own "kid" lol, although the little one is a MAJOR mommas boy and the older one would much rather hang with daddy


Hehe--that photo is like Spy vs. Spy!

----------


## ADEE

> Hehe--that photo is like Spy vs. Spy!


 :ROFL:

----------


## munding

you all look good. :Bowdown:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

> you all look good.


thats very nice of you  :Good Job:

----------


## munding

> I don't have a very recent one of Auryn and myself--but I have a few from a party I went to earlier this semester.  I vow to post a few with Auryn soon!


 :Long tongue:  hot!! more pics!!! LOL :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

This one is actually for the ladies.

This is me in something other than work clothes.



Colin and I

----------


## ChicaPiton519

haha i think the only reason the guys want the girls to post pics is so they can chat about who is hottest on here...

silly boys...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> haha i think the only reason the guys want the girls to post pics is so they can chat about who is hottest on here...
> 
> silly boys...


Yeah, I checked their posts out and decided this was the place to be!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## python.princess

Here's a couple of pics from last weekend. Sorry! No snakes!  :Razz:

----------


## jknudson

> Here's a couple of pics from last weekend. Sorry! No snakes!


Ow ow! :Very Happy:  :Love:

----------


## python.princess

:Wink:    :d

----------


## missi182

Lookin good everyone! It is indeed pretty cool to put some faces to names :Smile:

----------


## Louie1

:Good Job: Hottest thread I've seen lately!!! Looks like there are some very beautiful women in this hobby. :Good Job:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Louie1

> Ok... you asked for it. I don't have any pix of me and my snakes yet, or rather none of more than a hand or arm. But here be a few shots of me.
> 
> 2005, me and my BF Ari the day before leaving EP TX
> 
> 
> Exactly one year ago, in Seattle, with Ari and my dad
> 
> 
> And the worst...err...most recent. Me with my dear rat, Amber.



No Way you're from EP?

----------


## BalloonzForU

ok, I'm in .....

Old pic..... summer of 1988 Sr. Pic



Two years ago.... far right blonde.


About 9 months ago.

----------


## HALEN16

> haha i think the only reason the guys want the girls to post pics is so they can chat about who is hottest on here...
> 
> silly boys...


SO............ :Smile:

----------


## jdmls88

> SO............


i dont see the problem either lol :Good Job:

----------


## janeothejungle

HA Ha ha    Fe, you look almost EXACTLY how I pictured you from all those loverly pics featuring your fancy fingernails.......  :sploosh: 

Amazing how we all mostly look like normal people, eh?? 

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## AzureN1ght

> HA Ha ha    Fe, you look almost EXACTLY how I pictured you from all those loverly pics featuring your fancy fingernails....... 
> 
> Amazing how we all mostly look like normal people, eh?? 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Normal, _attractive_ people! We've got some good looking guys and gals on BP.net!

----------


## BalloonzForU

LOL  Aren't we ALL normal?

In that second pic of me, the blonde next to me went to Tinley 06 with me.  She doesn't keep reptiles and never will.  But she was shocked to see how normal most of us are.

----------


## Jas28

i'm not on much, but my boyfriend is (bender29) he's the one who introduced me to herps  :Wink:

----------


## cassandra

Goofy pictures of me with herps!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Man, the fellas section has just taken off to 6 pages already, while the ladies straggles behind at a measly 3 lol

For my set up anyways. :p

----------


## clipclopclip

Here is one of me and a horse I was training at the time named Pie. 
Be gentle please!

----------


## AzureN1ght

Awww... like "the Pie" from _National Velvet_--I love that movie! Anyway, no need to be kind--you're lovely! BP.net needs a men's and a women's calendar, methinks!

----------


## Hellix2494

> Here is one of me and a horse I was training at the time named Pie. 
> Be gentle please!


I love horses and If I didn't live in the city and was alergic to anything with hair or fur (kind of the reason I am in to reptiels) I would have one  :Smile: . Very beautiful - the horse is nice too  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChAMOUFLAGED

Some beautiful women here!!  I'll play too..........

----------


## starmom

Me and my grand daughter Ayjah!

----------


## edie

Guess who me and my mom met...

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...05065_0028.jpg

Don't teach your cat to jump on your back..



And a random..

----------

_BPHERP_ (07-03-2009)

----------


## andwhy6

And a random..

[/QUOTE]

damn that is that like a 2 inch G? its awesome!  :Good Job:

----------


## elusivereptiles

> Me arriving at the pub for a drink with the boys. Don't drink and drive!!! drinking and cycling, however............
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


AWWWW SHIZ... You reppin east coast eh?  LOL!

Matt

----------


## edie

> damn that is that like a 2 inch G? its awesome!


Hah, I wish!  My lobes are too thin to stretch anymore, thats 1 1/4"

----------


## aaramire

> Guess who me and my mom met...
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...05065_0028.jpg
> 
> Don't teach your cat to jump on your back..
> 
> 
> 
> And a random..


 love your tat girl! cherry blossoms right? i have one similar to that, just not as big, on my shoulder also!
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...4/p2271039.jpg

----------


## edie

> love your tat girl! cherry blossoms right? i have one similar to that, just not as big, on my shoulder also!
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...4/p2271039.jpg


Hi, they look pretty similar!  I actually brought in some pictures of wild roses for my tattoo..

----------


## aaramire

oh wow cool! i love the colors of yours! how long ago did you get them?

----------


## edie

> oh wow cool! i love the colors of yours! how long ago did you get them?


Thanks, I got my back done about 2 years ago

----------


## aaramire

> Thanks, I got my back done about 2 years ago


Thats awesome that the colors have stayed so bright! I am lucky, my two have stayed bright also. I love my tattoos sooo much, its amazing to have such a cool way to express ourselves, huh?!? :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

Waiting to go to a job sight... thought I'd try to get some "me and my critters" pix...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

There are the only 2 that didn't blur!  lol



I'm thinking..."what was I thinking? This isn't gonna work.... "   :Weirdface:

----------


## Laooda

> HA Ha ha    Fe, you look almost EXACTLY how I pictured you from all those loverly pics featuring your fancy fingernails....... 
> 
> Amazing how we all mostly look like normal people, eh?? 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Great Pic Kat!  What kind of little pup is that?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mindibun

Laooda, you don't look anything like how I pictured you. I guess that's why it's good to have these threads, huh?  :Razz:  You remind me of someone I know, and I love your make-up in those pictures. I'm also crushing on your blood, but we both know I have a thang for them.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rapture

Hey Laura!  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

Laooda I love your eyes.  

okay here goes, this pic is of me and hubby taken almost three years ago.  I was pregnant then with my now two year old son.. be kind.  :Very Happy:

----------


## monk90222

> Laooda I love your eyes.


Ditto!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Great, now I need to find some pictures of me.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Its sideways, but here you go. Me with one of my first ball pythons.



Upon further inspection of the picture, that ball python is Xefaud and he is now 4 times as big as he was in that picture.

----------


## Rapture

I don't have any recent pics of me with any of my "friends," but here's one from a couple years ago of me with my Beardie.  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I'm dissapointed Diana,.......no tail and ears...tisk tisk.

----------


## janeothejungle

That's my son, Gabe. Also known by his indian name 'drooling bison'.

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## Jerhart

> Waiting to go to a job sight... thought I'd try to get some "me and my critters" pix... 
> 
> There are the only 2 that didn't blur!  lol




That is a sweet looking Blood!!  :Good Job: 

-Josh  :Cool:

----------


## Jerhart

> I don't have any recent pics of me with any of my "friends," but here's one from a couple years ago of me with my Beardie.


Very nice looking bearded....orange phase?  Anyway...super rad!  :Dancin' Banana: 

-Josh  :Good Job:

----------


## Jerhart

> 



This here...is a saweet dog!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## tigerlily

Okay, I'll play...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My hair looks wierd in this pic, and I haven't a clue why.  Here's me with Tigerlily.... well she's in there somewhere  :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Okay, I'll play...  
> 
> My hair looks wierd in this pic, and I haven't a clue why.  Here's me with Tigerlily.... well she's in there somewhere


 I want to see a pic of you and your... (well you know)  :sploosh:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Christie I got a way better pic of you than that..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

New pics...
Me and my 5 foot female JCP...

----------


## Rapture

> Very nice looking bearded....orange phase?  Anyway...super rad! 
> 
> -Josh


Someone dropped him off at a pet store I used to work at. My boss told them we don't sell Bearded Dragons, but they insisted my boss had to take it. I had been collecting all the supplies necessary to have my first boa constrictor, but when I came in to work the next day I ended up with a Bearded dragon... lol. He was not colorful at all when I got him, but grew into a very handsome yellow-colored adult.

Here he is not too long after I got him... had to dig for this pic!



And a bad pic of him after many months:



Thanks!

----------


## Rapture

> I'm dissapointed Diana,.......no tail and ears...tisk tisk.


LOL.. I'll try to do better next time...

----------


## Laooda

> Laooda, you don't look anything like how I pictured you. I guess that's why it's good to have these threads, huh?  You remind me of someone I know, and I love your make-up in those pictures. I'm also crushing on your blood, but we both know I have a thang for them.


Lol... Thanks!  I think... wait, what did you THINK I looked like???  :Cool:    Well, I hope you like the person I remind you of!  Hahaha!  Yea...Sonja's finally big enough to throw around the neck!  :Very Happy: 




> Hey Laura!


Hey Nanna!  Come over...Me---->   :Dancin' Banana: 




> Laooda I love your eyes.  
> 
> okay here goes, this pic is of me and hubby taken almost three years ago.  I was pregnant then with my now two year old son.. be kind.


Thank you!  I think your a total doll!   :Very Happy: 




> Ditto!


Ditto the thanks!   :Smile: 




> I don't have any recent pics of me with any of my "friends," but here's one from a couple years ago of me with my Beardie.


Awwww..... I remember when you were all fuzzy!   :Embarassed:   My lil' hatchling!   :Wink: 




> That's my son, Gabe. Also known by his indian name 'drooling bison'.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Well.... I LUB his sweet face!   :Razz: 



> That is a sweet looking Blood!! 
> 
> -Josh


Thanks!   :Good Job: 




> Great, now I need to find some pictures of me.


DO IT!   :Very Happy: 



> Its sideways, but here you go. Me with one of my first ball pythons.
> 
> 
> 
> Upon further inspection of the picture, that ball python is Xefaud and he is now 4 times as big as he was in that picture.


Cute!  I love your shirt too!  :Razz: 





> Okay, I'll play...  
> 
> My hair looks wierd in this pic, and I haven't a clue why.  Here's me with Tigerlily.... well she's in there somewhere


You have the sweeeeeetest face!  I so think you look like a pixie!  That's real good in my book!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

> I want to see a pic of you and your... (well you know)


Oooohhhhh you are so trying to get me in trouble.   :Wag of the finger:   :Razz:  

And I don't have that particular critter, it was just a rehabilitation thing at the center I worked at.  Although if we want to get technical and/or literal, then... well I probably shouldn't.   :Embarassed:   :Bolt: 




> Christie I got a way better pic of you than that..


I beg to differ with you on that one.  The only pics you have are of me eating or of my rear end...   *shudder*  Although you were quite sneaky, so I'm afraid to ask which one in particular you are referring to.  (although there is NO need to post it, that's for sure!)  

Okay now I remember why I don't usually particiapate in these picture threads.   :Neener:

----------


## Laooda

> New pics...
> Me and my 5 foot female JCP...


So cute!  You should get that first pic cropped and framed!  It's really good!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Thank you!  I think your a total doll!


 :Redfaced:   :Love:   aww thanx.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

> aww thanx.


It's true!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

> You have the sweeeeeetest face!  I so think you look like a pixie!  That's real good in my book!


Thanks Laura.   :Hug:   I always wanted to be a fairy or pixie, so that's a very nice compliment.  Too bad I'm not graceful or delicate.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oooohhhhh you are so trying to get me in trouble.


 Who me?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> It was just a rehabilitation thing at the center I worked at.


  I know miss B....... rehabilitator  :ROFL: , you got to have some old pic of you with one though  :Cool:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I beg to differ with you on that one.  The only pics you have are of me eating or of my rear end...   *shudder*  Although you were quite sneaky, so I'm afraid to ask which one in particular you are referring to.  (although there is NO need to post it, that's for sure!)  
> 
> Okay now I remember why I don't usually particiapate in these picture threads.


No I got a good one with you and Hannah.

----------


## tigerlily

> Who me? 
>   I know miss B....... rehabilitator , you got to have some old pic of you with one though


Nope, I don't think I do.  I only dragged a camera in there once for a project.  Otherwise I was always elbow deep in dirty cages.   :Very Happy: 




> No I got a good one with you and Hannah.


You'll have to ***PM*** me the link.   :Please:

----------


## Aonaen

> Waiting to go to a job sight... thought I'd try to get some "me and my critters" pix... 
> 
> There are the only 2 that didn't blur!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking..."what was I thinking? This isn't gonna work.... "


Only one word that can describe you Laura Wowza!! :Surprised: 
Ill fight for ya tell rob to bring it!!! :Taz: 




> I don't have any recent pics of me with any of my "friends," but here's one from a couple years ago of me with my Beardie.


Where is your Lunar Boids watermarking!! :Razz: 
Blah blah blah dreadlocks hehehehehehehe!!

----------


## wilomn

All right you staff types, I've been playing real nice here lately but if we don't see this alluded to pictoral evidence.....well, I'll be sorely disappointed.

You guys don't want ME of all people disappointed much less sorely disappointed. Do you? How sad that would be. Too sad to even contemplate so I won't. I won't because I know how much you care about each and every one of your members here, how near and dear we are to those overlarge hearts and generous natures you are all in such wonderous  
splendiferous possession of. Yes, you're all much to nice and kind and caring to disappoint anyone much less me so I'll just rest assured that your very natures themselves would not allow you to keep such secrets to yourselves.

Yeah, that's it. Post em up.

----------


## munding

> I don't have any recent pics of me with any of my "friends," but here's one from a couple years ago of me with my Beardie.


wow..hot :Very Happy: ..oh and nice beardie :Razz:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> So cute!  You should get that first pic cropped and framed!  It's really good!


yeah my mom jacked the camera from me and took it =D

i like it alot too... like the lighting and such

----------


## Laooda

> Only one word that can describe you Laura Wowza!!
> Ill fight for ya tell rob to bring it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your Lunar Boids watermarking!!
> Blah blah blah dreadlocks hehehehehehehe!!



I'll tell him.... but just remember we're camping soon.... on cliffs.... near a large body of water....  


LOL  Thanks Papa BEAR!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginevive

What a fun thread! It is so fun to see what people look like that I hadn't seen before. Time to join in..



Our wedding! 



Cuesta and I (I am the one with the shorter nose.)


Riding Emma


With Bela

----------


## Christina

> 


every time i see this picture i laugh. it's so awesome!

----------


## Ginevive

Thanks! Had to have a redneck touch to the day.. ya know?

----------


## sssnake

Wow definately got some hotties on here for sure!!  Cmon ladies keep the pics comin'. :Party on: 

Kyle

----------


## munding

> Wow definately got some hotties on here for sure!!  Cmon ladies keep the pics comin'.
> 
> Kyle



hell yeah!! i actually come here just to check out the ladies. i dont even like snakes. lol.

----------


## Jerhart

Bump for a fun thread!  :Salute:   :ROFL:

----------


## missi182

Time for an update picture.

----------

_BPHERP_ (07-03-2009)

----------


## HALEN16

> Time for an update picture.


I love this Thread!  hey missi182,
do you know the gilrs from KITTIE?

----------


## Jerhart

> Time for an update picture.


I like it!  ...got some attitude in that pic...maybe some sas..  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> Time for an update picture.


Are you trying to look mean?  :Surprised: 




> I like it!  ...got some attitude in that pic...maybe some sas..


Looks like a whole lota SASSY  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## missi182

> I love this Thread!  hey missi182,
> do you know the gilrs from KITTIE?


Nope, although I did google it and saw 4 girl band.

----------


## Seneschal

Okay...I'll join in. XD Mind you, this is from halloween of 07, but I haven't any updated pics...

Still, I'm sure you'll enjoy it anyways!

----------


## Argentra

Ok... now that's a cool costume.  :Very Happy:

----------


## missi182

> Okay...I'll join in. XD Mind you, this is from halloween of 07, but I haven't any updated pics...
> 
> Still, I'm sure you'll enjoy it anyways!


Thats awesome!! I wish I was that creative :Smile:  Actually - I wish I was that _patient._

----------


## Argentra

> No Way you're from EP?


 :Smile:  took me a while to see this thread again. Yep, lived there for 18 years before escaping to Denver.

----------


## Ginevive

Yay, this thread is always fun.



Obligatory MySpace-style in-mirror-with-camera self-taken pic

----------


## recycling goddess

laura, what happened to your uniPorn pic? come on... share it as well.

you ladies are all so gorgeous. thanks for putting some pics to your faces. esp cassandra... i never realized i didn't know what you looked like till i saw your beautiful pic! 

i'll have to get a recent pic of me with a herp and post it. perhaps tomorrow or... sometime soon LOL

 :Razz:

----------


## munding

> Time for an update picture.


wow!!!!!!!!! you are hot. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: lol

----------


## starmom

Here's a couple from last night:
Me  :Razz: 


Me and my son (prom)


Me, the old man, and the boy:


Me and my sweetie:

----------


## edie

Some newish pictures of me, I never take pictures anymore

Slide Rock in Sedona a couple weeks ago..



Disney Land for my birthday in April



Back stage at Ozzy with Zakk Wylde and my mom a couple months ago

----------


## Music28

> Time for an update picture.


please tell me that wetsuit in the background is there because you surf.
if so....please marry me?

----------


## Patrick Long

bunch of horndogs here eh? hahahaa

----------


## AndrewGeibel

> bunch of horndogs here eh? hahahaa


Hey man, what do you expect? Haha.

----------


## STORMS

Just me...

----------


## missi182

> please tell me that wetsuit in the background is there because you surf.
> if so....please marry me?


I kiteboard/kitesurf

----------


## missi182

> bunch of horndogs here eh? hahahaa


Haha, if you weren't so sick of us patty cakes you would be too haha

----------


## DSGB

> Some newish pictures of me, I never take pictures anymore
> 
> Slide Rock in Sedona a couple weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Land for my birthday in April
> 
> 
> ...


Zakk Wylde is the man!!!!

oh and you are gorgeous

----------


## Patrick Long

> Haha, if you weren't so sick of us patty cakes you would be too haha


Sick is such a strong word, how about Pleasantly annoyed 



HA!!!!!!!!! :sploosh:

----------


## kjhowland

WOW, I've never realized that such beautiful ladies were into snakes.  

 :Long tongue:

----------


## LadyOhh

I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...

I liked this pic...

----------


## aaramire

here is a semi decent one of me....
http://reptilegeeks.com/gallery/view/id_23064/quote_/

----------


## MeMe

> I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...
> 
> I liked this pic...




I do too! 


nh.

 :Cool:

----------


## monk90222

> I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...
> 
> I liked this pic...



Ditto that!. You are the hotness!

----------


## dsirkle

> I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...
> 
> I liked this pic...


Bonito! :Bowdown:

----------


## dsirkle

> Bonito!


That should have been an A!

----------


## wilomn

> Bonito!


Back off people.

Heather knows that when she's ready for a Real Man who keeps a Man's snakes all she has to do is call me.

MUAHAhahaHAHAHAHAhahHAHAHAHAHahahahAHahah

She is pretty cute though.

----------


## Purrrfect9

Meh, I can't find my camera, but here's a pic that I took of my phone recently.

----------


## LadyOhh

> Back off people.
> 
> Heather knows that when she's ready for a Real Man who keeps a Man's snakes all she has to do is call me.
> 
> MUAHAhahaHAHAHAHAhahHAHAHAHAHahahahAHahah
> 
> She is pretty cute though.


LOL!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the offer, Wes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Seriously, Heather--HOTNESS! We've got quite a nice selection of lovelies on BP.net fo' sho'!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Meh, I can't find my camera, but here's a pic that I took of my phone recently.


Ok I like this one..Can I keep her... :Please:

----------


## joepythons

> Back off people.
> 
> Heather knows that when she's ready for a Real Man who keeps a Man's snakes all she has to do is call me.
> 
> MUAHAhahaHAHAHAHAhahHAHAHAHAHahahahAHahah
> 
> She is pretty cute though.


The question though Wes is can your heart take her  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## hoo-t

> Meh, I can't find my camera, but here's a pic that I took of  my phone recently.


Dang, Kasi, that's like the hottest phone I've seen yet!  Looks a lot like you!

Just teasin' ya girl!  Where ya been???

Steve

----------


## munding

> Meh, I can't find my camera, but here's a pic that I took of my phone recently.


wowwowowowowowow!!!! more pictures!!!!!!! mmm... :Licking: 

lol... :Very Happy:

----------


## darkangel

ME



Taken this morning.  :Smile:

----------


## munding

> ME
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this morning.


yesssssssss.............this is my favorite thread!!!!! forget the snakes from nerd! the morphs here are better!! lol... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart

...Wow...  :Salute:

----------


## MeMe

I guess I deleted my pic on photobucket that I had posted.

 :Embarassed: 

here is one of me from today.

----------


## LadyOhh

It just got hotter in here... WOWZAH  :Lick:

----------


## Jerhart

> I guess I deleted my pic on photobucket that I had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of me from today.



Nice.... :Smile: ....yup.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Yes, this is definitely my favorite thread. Keep the pics coming!!!!
 :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darkangel

> I guess I deleted my pic on photobucket that I had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of me from today.


Meoow  :Smile:

----------


## kjhowland

This could be a new photo shoot for Playboy,  the girls of BP.net.  You gals rock

----------


## TheHabit

Alright. I'm down... 

(w/out glasses :Surprised: )

----------


## STORMS

*Bump*  :Very Happy:  Just cuz it's a little chilly in Chicago and this thread keeps on heating things up!! 

It's gettin HOT in here... :Hump:

----------


## Emilio

> I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...
> 
> I liked this pic...


Hottie!!

----------


## MeMe

> It just got hotter in here... WOWZAH


you make me smile!

 :Very Happy: 




> Meoow


back at ya babe!

 :Wink:

----------


## jglass38

> ME
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this morning.



Damn you are fine!  Can I get your number?   :Wink:

----------


## NickMyers03

> I was the brunt of a lot of photos this past weekend. Here I am again...
> 
> I liked this pic...




if i wasnt married.....................



hubba hubba  :Smile:

----------


## sssnake

All I can say is that this thread keeps getting better and better!!  Keep on postin' ladies!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Kyle

----------


## Corrupter

> All I can say is that this thread keeps getting better and better!!  Keep on postin' ladies!  
> 
> Kyle


Agreed!  If only I didnt already have a GF...  She hates snakes so I think I need to do a swap for one of these lovely ladies  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

:Bowdown:  


> All I can say is that this thread keeps getting better and better!!  Keep on postin' ladies!  
> 
> Kyle


DITTO!!! Come on hotties post ur pics!!!

----------


## Jerhart

> DITTO!!! Come on hotties post ur pics!!!


You said it Lena...post some more pics!  :Wink:

----------


## Purrrfect9

> Ok I like this one..Can I keep her...


Haha Iono if my significant other would take to that very well! lol, but thanks anyway! And hey steve!! Ya I've been workin A LOT lately, and school was eatin my lunch (microbiology and animal biology ick on tests, but very fun to study otherwise) Thankfully I passed! I ended picking up a 2k gram girl from Aligator Alley in March to hopefully breed this season. I'll see if I can get a pick with her tonight when I get off work and post it up here! And yes, we have a lot of HOTT ladies here at BP.net!!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Haha Iono if my significant other would take to that very well! lol,


*in a Godfather voice* I'll make him an offer he can't refuse  :Wink:

----------


## equis8

Here goes...sorry no snake

----------


## Ginevive

Time to weigh in  :Smile: 



The Emster and I

----------


## Mindibun

Here's a couple new ones you guys might get a laugh out of. Spent the day with my sister yesterday, just goofing off and remembering old times.  :Razz: 

Figuring out how to work a slide:


The picture from my avatar.  :sploosh:  Finding an only slightly used fork on the playground.


And a nice one:


It was a fun day.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

That fork pic made me laugh!

----------


## Purrrfect9

Otay, here's a pic of my brother and I at his middle school graduation last week.

----------


## DSGB

middle school??? god he looks old.

mindibun love the fork pic as well. to funny. makes me think of the "my spoon is to big" video

----------


## Purrrfect9

Oh I know!! He's only 15 and he's already 5'10", 165lbs. We call him the 'gentle giant' cause he's so quiet, lol.

----------


## Syka

Heres a few of me  :Very Happy: 

Heres one of me. 



Heres one of me and my husband on our wedding day  :Very Happy:  (and the officiant lol)

----------


## STORMS

> Time to weigh in


  :Bowdown:  Nice pic! Chicks with guns r HOT.  Makes me wanna pose with my mossberg.   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivylea77

This is my picture that gets put on my "fight posters"  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

Now no other site has so many hotties then we do  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: .

----------


## munding

> Heres a few of me 
> 
> Heres one of me. 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one of me and my husband on our wedding day  (and the officiant lol)


your husband is a very lucky man. :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

I recently got a new 'do and specs so I figured I should post the new look! Not made up at all... just a self-portrait after a long day at work! lol



And just for fun, here's one of Jason and I a couple weeks ago at a football game  :Very Happy: 



BTW- if I wasn't heterosexual.... Wait! Family friendly forum! Can't finish that sentence!  :Cool:

----------


## joepythons

> I recently got a new 'do and specs so I figured I should post the new look! Not made up at all... just a self-portrait after a long day at work! lol
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, here's one of Jason and I a couple weeks ago at a football game 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- if I wasn't heterosexual.... Wait! Family friendly forum! Can't finish that sentence!


You are a nice looking young lady with your new glasses  :Good Job:

----------


## jknudson

Yes she is!!! :Hump:

----------


## python.princess

Thanks guys! I was told today that I finally look my age instead of looking 17. I'm not sure how I feel about that... haha!

----------


## nevohraalnavnoj

> Time to weigh in


Nice hardware!  

JonV

----------


## tigerlily

Great looking haircut Melanie.  Very nice!   :Yes:

----------


## joepythons

> Yes she is!!!


Down boy down  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 




> Thanks guys! I was told today that I finally look my age instead of looking 17. I'm not sure how I feel about that... haha!


So your only 14  :Surprised:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------


## python.princess

> Great looking haircut Melanie.  Very nice!


Thanks, Christie! Where are your pics in this thread? I don't wanna look thru ALL those pages! 




> Down boy down  
> 
> So your only 14


Haha! Yeah! Right!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

I found this pic of me, my hubby & some friends at a Bears game. I like this one so I thought I'd post it. I'm the one with the long hair in the middle. I drank WAY too much on the train ride down :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .  :Very Happy:  Good times.  

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/IM000973.jpg

----------


## DSGB

Im from chi-town!! Grew up in Berwin, 15 minutes west of downtown!!

Da Bears Da Bears Da Bears Da Bears

----------


## tigerlily

Well, this is the one I posted earlier Melanie.  It's probably the first pic of me that I acutally like.   :Embarassed:

----------


## python.princess

Nice one, Christie! Took me a minute to notice the snake hiding in all that hair!

----------


## STORMS

> Im from chi-town!! Grew up in Berwin, 15 minutes west of downtown!!
> 
> Da Bears Da Bears Da Bears Da Bears


 :Very Happy:  Chicago ROCKS!

----------


## Jerhart

> Well, this is the one I posted earlier Melanie.  It's probably the first pic of me that I acutally like.


Very Nice Picture Christie!  :Good Job:   :Smile:

----------


## tigerlily

> Nice one, Christie! Took me a minute to notice the snake hiding in all that hair!


Good eyes Melanie.  Tigerlily liked hiding in my hair, and didn't want to come out.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Very Nice Picture Christie!


Thanks Joshua.   :Smile:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

figured i would bump it up here...

this is me with the boa (i love this pic)


one of my myspace pics showin off the nails i had just gotten lol

----------


## DSGB

> figured i would bump it up here...
> 
> this is me with the boa (i love this pic)
> 
> 
> one of my myspace pics showin off the nails i had just gotten lol


Cute. Myspace.... lol.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Cute. Myspace.... lol.


thanks, and yep, myspace... i have almost deleted it so many times... hahha

----------


## DSGB

lol. me to. i use it to get in touch with friends everyonce and a while. and its something to do when nothin is poppin on here.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

yep, same here... otherwise its perty dumb...

----------


## DSGB

super.

----------


## SoCaliSon

> I found this pic of me, my hubby & some friends at a Bears game. I like this one so I thought I'd post it. I'm the one with the long hair in the middle. I drank WAY too much on the train ride down.  Good times.  
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/l...s/IM000973.jpg


Wait... The picture isn't working but I am HOPING you were brave enough to wear your Packers Jersey to the game... Those Bears fans love it when you do that... GREEN BAY BABY!!! :Dancin' Banana: 

BTW... Some serious Snake Babes here... that is for sure

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> BTW... Some serious Snake Babes here... that is for sure


considering most people picture snake owners... and most of us ladies, and even most of the guys, isnt even close to what their idea is lol

----------


## STORMS

> Wait... The picture isn't working but I am HOPING you were brave enough to wear your Packers Jersey to the game... Those Bears fans love it when you do that... GREEN BAY BABY!!!
> 
> BTW... Some serious Snake Babes here... that is for sure


Here it is again... I was moving stuff around in photobucket...


I didn't wear my Packer stuff this time - I got sick of idiots throwing nachos & beer at me  :Weirdface:  Chicago fans can be ruthless.  Their just jealous of Farve. This is the 1st game I ever wore Bears stuff.

----------


## edie

Me and one of my red tails:



My hairs getting long! (Started growing it out from about 4-5 inches long 3 or 4 years ago)

----------


## lindsey crashed

since many of us are posting more than once... why not.. again.

just me





a little bit ago...



me looking girly at my moms wedding.. she's in the middle. 



and me and my sweetie..

----------


## Jerhart

We have the best gals on our forum!  The women of BP.net ROCK!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Rock on:  :Headbang:

----------


## m0esgirl

my hubby and daughter (had to post it cuz she's a bloodthirsty lizard.)

had to post it cuz she's a bloodthirsty lizard

after i lost the baby weight from my first girl...


and when i lose the weight i gained while 'gravid' with my second baby girl, ill take pics with some of my herp babies!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jerhart

> 


Yup  :Good Job:

----------


## KBakker

> Me and one of my red tails:


Looking nice girl, looking real natural, where i mean not too many make up ofcourse....   :Good Job:

----------


## butters!

Here it is again... I was moving stuff around in photobucket...


I didn't wear my Packer stuff this time - I got sick of idiots throwing nachos & beer at me Chicago fans can be ruthless. Their just jealous of Farve. This is the 1st game I ever wore Bears stuff.

booooo,chicago fan.your cubbies are rollin and the cards are barely keeping up.i do like that tigers jacket that one guy is wearing.at least one of you has good taste lol

----------


## STORMS

> Here it is again... I was moving stuff around in photobucket...
> 
> 
> I didn't wear my Packer stuff this time - I got sick of idiots throwing nachos & beer at me Chicago fans can be ruthless. Their just jealous of Farve. This is the 1st game I ever wore Bears stuff.
> 
> booooo,chicago fan.your cubbies are rollin and the cards are barely keeping up.i do like that tigers jacket that one guy is wearing.at least one of you has good taste lol


GO CUBBIES!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> GO CUBBIES!!!!


Boooo  :Weirdface:   :Weirdface:   :Weirdface:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> Boooo


 :Surprised: U must be a Sox fan! Southsiders, geesh!  :Weirdface:

----------


## joepythons

> U must be a Sox fan! Southsiders, geesh!


Nope in my opinion baseball is BORING :sploosh: .I like REAL sports  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Argentra

Hmm, not sure if I've posted this one (other than as my profile pic), but it's my favorite picture of me back when I was actually camera worthy. *sigh*



Gimmie a while and I might consent to taking updated pictures of myself with the snakes.  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> Nope in my opinion baseball is BORING.I like REAL sports


It is BORING!!! I only take my kids to 1 game a season cuz its all I can handle.  Cant watch it on tv either *snore*
Im down with football - thats my sport of choice! Hockey too! Full contact keeps me interested! :Wink: 

But I still love the cubbies!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Me and one of my red tails:
> 
> 
> 
> My hairs getting long! (Started growing it out from about 4-5 inches long 3 or 4 years ago)


nice plugs.
there pretty hot. haha
what you at inch?

----------


## edie

> nice plugs.
> there pretty hot. haha
> what you at inch?


Thanks! Yeah in that picture I have inches in, I was at 1 1/4 a couple months ago but took them out to try to get my lobes to thicken up so I can stretch them more, I'm back at an 1 1/8 now.

----------


## Chaotic

This was for halloween. Meow. 


And Normal Days.

----------


## Argentra

Cool cat contacts.  :Smile: 

Ok, I actually took some pictures...today.  :Smile: 



So there's me as of this evening.

----------


## starmom

You are beautiful  :Very Happy: 
It's nice to put a face on the snake-tank queen  :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

....thanks. Not often I hear those words.  :Embarassed: 

And  :Very Happy:

----------


## munding

wow.. so many hot girls here! i love this thread! :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

thats cause hot girls have hot snakes  :Smile:  ahha

----------


## starmom

Here I am in my new Jimisnakes shirt:
The back:


The front:

----------


## munding

> Here I am in my new Jimisnakes shirt:
> The back:
> 
> 
> The front:


nice!!! love and peace. hippies for life! :Smile:

----------


## sjsexotics

here I am love everyone elses pics

I am on the left
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...mageID=1645193


me and my baby 



<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=12036266&albumID=699198&imageID=52602"><  img src="http://b1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00080/11/15/80085111_m.jpg" alt="Me on a Mexican Cruise" /></a>

----------


## blackcrystal22

Alrighty.


I have temporary red hair right now though.. :]

----------


## TheBallPython

Hmm, came across this thread while searching the forums and figured I'd bump it for newbies like myself to share.  :Smile: 

Here is a photo of me with my family (i'm far right).


A photo of my mom and I


And here I am with my conure.  :Very Happy: 


Sorry there are no snake pictures, I am getting mine in a few months, lol.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Here's my avatar pic  :Very Happy: 



Of course my bike pics  :Very Happy: 



I forgot about my other ride! I'm on the right, my little sis is on the left.

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (07-02-2009)

----------


## Qetu

> Alrighty.
> 
> 
> I have temporary red hair right now though.. :]


 :Bowdown:

----------


## FlowRock

> 


X2  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Corvid

Since the post has been resurrected I suppose I should post too

----------


## Hulihzack

Guns and snakes...A woman after my own heart  :Very Happy:

----------


## Christina

I'll post again. I'm in the middle at the sox game in milwaukee. 
Me, my dad, and my friend traded these guys some cigars for 
pickles. I'm not really sure why...It's Wisconsin!



Prom 2009

----------


## joepythons

> Guns and snakes...A woman after my own heart


You forgot she is HOT also  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fallguy

> Since the post has been resurrected I suppose I should post too



Is that a pink Glock26? :Surprised:    Nope. Cant be.

That reminds me. I need to get some pumkins. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OFRD_GRL

I guess I will play too....

most recent pic:






other random pics:






Ignore my "shrek" ear plugs.. I totally thought I had my regular ones in my case and was crazy bummed when I didn't..

----------


## Corvid

:Smile:  Thanks.



> Guns and snakes...A woman after my own heart


-=Blush=- Thank you



> You forgot she is HOT also


 :Sad:  I wish! It's a Taurus Millenium .380. POS if you ask me, but how could I possibly pass up a pink gun?! I will get a pink Glock... Someday.



> Is that a pink Glock26?   Nope. Cant be.
> 
> That reminds me. I need to get some pumkins.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Recent- with my baby boy  :Smile:  I was totally just lounging around that day, though!

----------


## mrshawt

Sigh...some of us just can't help but be attractive.  :Razz:

----------


## Fallguy

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -=Blush=- Thank you
> 
> 
>  I wish! It's a Taurus Millenium .380. POS if you ask me, but how could I possibly pass up a pink gun?! I will get a pink Glock... Someday.


Like this? :Very Happy:

----------


## DM1975

Man, their are some very beautiful women on here. And the pics with some of you with guns...  :Thumbs up:  Very cool.

If only I were single...

----------


## Corvid

> Like this?


 :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:  
Please PM me and tell me everything you know about this beauty!!
I must have one!!!!!

----------


## HypoPita

:Surprised:  Such beautiful ladies here!! Wow! And a lot of you are in IL  ::evil grin::  Unlike most of the other guys, *I* am single.... 

....so we are meeting when???  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Is there a guys version of this thread so I can post up some pics?

----------


## DavidG

How did I just now find this thread! I'm disappointed in myself. Lets keep this stuff rolling!  :Good Job:

----------


## Oroborous

A pic of me that I took, you can see my camera in my glasses, lol

A pic of me with my special BP lady :Embarassed:

----------


## Lolo76

Okay, I'll play... here are a few shots of me & my baby Toby! They're from a webcam, so please excuse the poor quality.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ash

Here's me  :Smile:  I just joined.





this is my avatar one

----------


## Kaorte

Oh I suppose. Here are some random ones of me and some in paris. 





yeah...

----------


## Krista

I'll play!



BEEEEER


Sweet Aviators 



Obligatory BP shot (not my BP)...and an AWFUL pic of me   D:

----------


## lillyorchid

Ribbons and I

----------


## bonzai272

so many girls here are teh hotness.

----------


## 2kdime

For some reason I always what you looked like after I got Sula from you :Very Happy: 

He's being a little snot lately, cruising his cage and pushing, I think he wants some action :Very Happy: 





> Ribbons and I

----------


## HypoPita

> Oh I suppose. Here are some random ones of me and some in paris. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...


....you look _really_ familiar....



.... oh wait...I saw you yesterday!  :ROFL:

----------


## lillyorchid

> For some reason I always what you looked like after I got Sula from you
> 
> He's being a little snot lately, cruising his cage and pushing, I think he wants some action




Oh boy... Sula is now all grown up and wanting a girlfriend! You know what that means.... lol He's acting like a teenager! To cute.

----------

_2kdime_ (07-17-2009)

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

I HAD to join this thread... here I am!















YEP, that's all SNAKE POOP!!! I got MUSKED big time while herping. That's what I get for grabbing 5 gravid females in one shot!!

----------


## stratus_020202

My turn. Sorry no snake pics either. Will get some this weekend. 

At the cheifs game. I'm a bears fan, but I love football, and live in Kansas, so might as well enjoy the tailgaiting. Yes, I am a 6 ft tall female. The guys aren't short. lol. 
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...5ccb907ec6.jpg

And me with my newborn puppies. Which are all grown up now  :Smile:  
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...b4dd0760f1.jpg

----------


## Jerhart

> My turn. Sorry no snake pics either. Will get some this weekend. 
> 
> At the cheifs game. I'm a bears fan, but I love football, and live in Kansas, so might as well enjoy the tailgaiting. Yes, I am a 6 ft tall female. The guys aren't short. lol. 
> http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...5ccb907ec6.jpg
> 
> And me with my newborn puppies. Which are all grown up now  
> http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...b4dd0760f1.jpg



WOOT WOOT!  Nothing beats tailgating at Arrowhead Stadium!  :Smile:

----------


## stratus_020202

> WOOT WOOT!  Nothing beats tailgating at Arrowhead Stadium!


Most definately! AND the only game they won, they beat the tar out of the Broncos. It was insane! One more month, one more month, one more month...........

----------


## Jerhart

> Most definately! AND the only game they won, they beat the tar out of the Broncos. It was insane! One more month, one more month, one more month...........


...oh you don't have to tell me. 


Here is a photo from my wedding.  Taken from the reception area.  We (the wedding party) were taking pictures at the time...  :Smile:

----------


## Carpet_Boa

> Here's me  I just joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my avatar one


Amazing eyes,, love the colour.

----------


## Carpet_Boa

> Oh I suppose. Here are some random ones of me and some in paris. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...


That second pic looks a lil dodgy,, i think it should be in an 18+ forum haha  :Razz:  just kiddin...

----------


## hoax

We have got some sexy ladies of BPnet....

Stupid me and not being single and some such..........

oh well there is always next time around right???? :Confused:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Razz: 

Mike

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

This thread was started before I got here so I'm bumping it! Alot of the pictures in earlier posts are no longer existant so lets get some more pics up! Besides, I know we have some new ladies here now and the Fellas of bpnet thread was bumped so it's only fair  :Smile:  

~My boy and I (and some fish)~


~This picture is just awesome. Taken by a friend when she got a new camera. There is quite a bit of poison ivy right there by the way... (not allergic lol)~



~And there must be one with SNAKES!!! The girl that just bit me.. I still love her  :Very Happy: ~

----------


## singingtothewheat

Ok, here's me

----------


## abuja

Have I posted here yet? Oh well...

----------


## joepythons

The more this thread grows the hotter the ladies get  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kryptonian

I better play too since most people think I'm a guy.

----------


## cweimer4

> ME
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this morning.


very pretty!

----------


## cweimer4

> Have I posted here yet? Oh well...





cute!

----------

_abuja_ (01-18-2010)

----------


## abuja

> cute!


Thanks! I couldn't help but notice: We have the same birthday: October 30th!

----------


## Neal

Yep, i'm so not gonna lie. I thought abuja was a guy.

Sorry about that btw.

----------


## dc4teg

> Yep, i'm so not gonna lie. I thought abuja was a guy.
> 
> Sorry about that btw.





hahaha  :ROFL: 

no shes definitely a girl lol

abuja is her snakes name

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I better play too since most people think I'm a guy.


 :Surprised:  I have always thought you are a guy  :sploosh:   :ROFL:  SORRY!!! It must be the super man thing! Nice looking snake  :Good Job:

----------


## bad-one

Peek a boo!

----------


## Elise.m

Sam, you should dress up like Milla Jovovich in the movie Resident Evil for Halloween. You look so much like her, and she's awesome! One of my favorite actresses.

----------


## Ginevive

These are always fun! I have bangs now  :Smile:  Might get my hair layered..

----------

